# North Texas



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Qual results

1st - Funky Music (Boogie) o-S Mehringer/ A Kelly h-Aaron Kelly

2nd - Trumarc's Mr. October (Jackson) o/h-Mark Blackford

3rd - M&M's Second Time Around (Mulligan) o-J & M Russell h-John Russell

4th - Rocky Hills Win-For-Me (Gabby) o/h-Michael Page
Couple JAMs, can't remember.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Congrats Shayne.

/Paul


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats Shayne.....any news on the Open?

Lainee, Flash and 'Butthead'


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Don't know anything on the Open.

Right before Chopper got sick, Boogie was sick with a bad infection. Aycock fixed him up. He got better, then we lost Chopper, then Boogie got sick again and this time the infection spread to his back. He was in bad pain. Aycock fixed him up again and kept him for a few days, then he came home with me for over a week and just hung out in the house. After Chopper I was pretty scared. Boogie got better and got in a couple days training before this trial. This was all in Sept. Some good dog news for a change was really welcome! All the credit goes to Aaron!

Shayne


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats Shayne


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

congrats Mark Blackford


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Shayne! Good job, Dr. Ed!

Andy


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Andy Carlson said:


> Congrats Shayne! Good job, Dr. Ed!
> 
> Andy


*Ditto! Plus, good job Aaron Kelly!*

It would have been a real shame if Shayne had had to handle Boogie on the water blind. **


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Callacks to the land blind in the open - 1, 4, 5, 6, 9, 11, 13, 18, 20, 23, 27, 29, 30, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 40, 43, 44, 45, 46 - 24 total


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Callacks to the water blind in the open - 1, 4, 6, 9, 11, 13, 18, 20, 23, 27, 29, 30, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 40, 43, 44, 45, 46 - 22 total

They are done for the evening, rotation is 31 for the water blind.....33 will start.

FOM


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz Shayne!

Aaron


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

4th - Rocky Hills Win-For-Me (Gabby) o/h-Michael Page

*CONGRATULATIONS!! Mike & Gabby!!!*


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Mike, aren't you supposed to give that poor dog a day off?

Congratulations to you and Gabby!


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Congratulations to Aaron. Super nice guy with really nice dogs. Shayne thanks for posting the results!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Aaron and Shayne congratulations.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Gut called last night, he's goin to the water blind in the Open with Dozer. I had wedding reception #2 last night and couldn't make it to the trial.

SM


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Gut called last night, he's goin to the water blind in the Open with Dozer. I had wedding reception #2 last night and couldn't make it to the trial.
> 
> SM


I heard Dozer is looking good, too!!

FOM


----------



## outdoordave (Oct 11, 2004)

AM call backs: 2, 3, 4, 6, 8, 12, 13, 16, 17, 19, 21, 24, 25, 28, 30, 32.


----------



## lvieau (Feb 8, 2004)

Congratulations, Mike & Gabby! That is fantastic! Leslie


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

Open results:

1st: AFC, now FC Trumarc's Pogo, OH John Russell (Winner of the 22nd annual "Honcho Award") completes FC and qualifies for Nat. Am.
2nd: FC Maggie McBunn, Mike Cicero, owner Mike Molthan
3rd: Nike, Danny Farmer
4th: Dozer, OH "Gut" Guthrie (and winner of Trumarc's "Washout Award")

Can't remember jams, too much beer tonight.

Am goes to water blind in the morning with 22 left.

Derby goes to 2nd series tomorrow with 15, one lost in first series.

Congrats to training partners Aaron Kelly and John Russell for 1st and 3rd respectively in the Qual, and to former training partner Mark Blackford for his 2nd place in the Qual.

Saw some new faces at the trial, hope to see them some more in the future.

Pete


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Pete Marcellus said:


> 3rd: Nike, Danny Farmer
> 
> Am goes to water blind in the morning with 22 left.


3rd Trumarc's Just Do It O Danny Martin

14 back in Amateur


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!! Once again to Mike Page & Gabby! *He just called me and he received a 2nd place in the Derby!!!!!!! (after receiving 4th in Gabby's very first Qualifying yesterday!!)

Way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Amateur

1st FC-AFC Trumarc's Li'l Ms Pogo - John Russell
DOUBLE HEADER WINNER

2nd Bull Dozer Runnin' JH - Ken (Good Field No Hit) Guthrie
COMPLETES AFC

3rd FC-AFC Tiger's Goodness Gracious
QUALIFIES FOR 2008 NATIONAL AMATEUR

4th Wing Magic's Louisiana Roux - Tim West
BROWN DOG SUCCESS

Derby


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Congrats Gut on the AFC. I heard he also took 4th in the Open. Good weekend for Dozer!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Amateur

1st FC-AFC Trumarc's Li'l Ms Pogo - John Russell
DOUBLE HEADER WINNER

2nd Bull Dozer Runnin' JH - Ken (Good Field No Hit) Guthrie
COMPLETES AFC

3rd FC-AFC Tiger's Goodness Gracious
QUALIFIES FOR 2008 NATIONAL AMATEUR

4th Wing Magic's Louisiana Roux - Tim West
BROWN DOG SUCCESS

Derby

1st Take Me Now - Mark Edwards 

2nd Rocky Hills Win-For-Me - Michael Page

3rd Sandy Creek's Spirit Of Hope - not Clint Avant

4th Blackwater Cosmic War Machine - not Clint Avant

a very nice weekend for the Valley View mafia.........2 places in the Open, 2 places in the Amateur, a new FC and Double Header winner qualified for the 2008 National Amateur, and a new AFC with a dumbass handler


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to Jim Schmidt and Mark Edwards. Two derby wins in a row. 20 points. Mike


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz Ken that is awesome!!!

Aaron


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Ken


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Ken congratulations on Dozer's title. When will you attempt his more advanced title.....SH?


John


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Ken, I'm glad you and Dozer pulled it off. 

*Good going to both of you!*


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

EdA said:


> Amateur
> 
> 1st FC-AFC Trumarc's Li'l Ms Pogo - John Russell
> DOUBLE HEADER WINNER
> ...


That's awesome!!! Congrats to Pogo and John. 

Who Hoooo to Ken,,, "you gotta love him" and Doze...

And to Mike Page with one really knock out gal.... You have a good one....

Angie


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats to Jim Schmidt and Mark Edwards.

Jimmy


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congrats to Tim West on the 4th in the AM with Roux!


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Kudos to the North Texas RC for putting on an excellent trial! Lots of good help, nice weather, great lunches (woo hoo Pam), spectacular grounds, and lots of really nice people.

Tom Watson


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Thanks, Tom for judging a great Am. Hard but fair tests that got lots of answers all the way though. I was happy to be one of the survivors with the brown dog.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Tim West said:


> Thanks, Tom for judging a great Am. Hard but fair tests that got lots of answers all the way though. I was happy to be one of the survivors with the brown dog.


Congrats Tim!!!

Angie


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

The North Tx club put on a great trial and the grounds that goes with out saying. Thanks.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Another big congrats to my buddy Dale Willard and his pup Blackwater Cosmic War Machine "Tank", on his Derby 3rd. I believe that's 3 out of 4 Derby placements. Also, another congrats to Tanks littermate, Kate's Diamond in the Ruff-"Coal",for her 1st Master pass at 19 months. Coal is amateur handled/trained by her owner Dorothy Ruehman.


----------

